# Traditional Hand Tools



## mdsmith (Sep 21, 2010)

Hey guys, I'm new to the forum, and wood working for that matter. I am interested in learning to build some basic thing, such as a toy box for my son. I have collected traditional style knives for a while, and recently that bleed over into traditional tools. That being said, I am looking to put together a basic set of traditional woodworking tools, and was hoping for some advice on exactly what I need. I'm not looking for power tools. Part of the fun for me is hunting this stuff down at flea markets and fixing them up a bit, then beings able to actually use them. Thanks for your time.


----------



## glh17 (Jul 7, 2010)

Here is an excellent resource for hand tool recommendations. Follow the Podcast link to tools. He discusses the tools and explains their use.
http://logancabinetshoppe.weebly.com/index.html


----------



## Mizer (Mar 11, 2010)

Pick up Roy Underhills first book. It is a great resource on tools and techniques and has many projects that will help you on your way. 
If you want to get into traditional woodwork start out by building a shaving horse, that is what I did. I went into the woods and chopped down a poplar tree with a axe, cut it to length with a crosscut saw, split it with a hickory mall and dogwood wedges, worked it up further with a froe that I made from a old leaf spring, smoothed it with a broad hatchet, bored the holes with a brace, made the pegs with a dowel plate. Once you have a shaving horse built you will have the mate to a draw knife that will enable you to round and shape wood.


----------



## mdsmith (Sep 21, 2010)

Thanks guy. I'll definitely take both of your advice. The hard part is knowing what to look for when buying old tools. There is a guy at our local flea market that had a ton of old antique tools, but I don't know how to tell what is good, and what is just old junk. I was looking at some planes last weekend, but just didn't know enough to feel comfortable buying one.


----------



## Mizer (Mar 11, 2010)

If you are just looking for a plane to start using don't worry about a little surface rust or a cracked handle, The thing to watch out for, don't buy one that has heavy rust on the blade iron itself.


----------



## glh17 (Jul 7, 2010)

mdsmith said:


> Thanks guy. I'll definitely take both of your advice. The hard part is knowing what to look for when buying old tools. There is a guy at our local flea market that had a ton of old antique tools, but I don't know how to tell what is good, and what is just old junk. I was looking at some planes last weekend, but just didn't know enough to feel comfortable buying one.


That's the hard part. You can get some good hand tools cheaply at flea markets and on ebay. But, most likely you will need to clean, tune, and sharpen them before they are usable. This is not as easy as it sounds and it's very difficult to get these tools into shape if you don't know what to look for. You can buy new, high quality hand tools but they are expensive. A middle ground is to try to find a reputable dealer who fixes these things up and sells them. You can usually find some pretty good deals and get some high quality tools. You can get some good recommendations in the various hand tool forums. I have a few hand saws that I got from this guy, but I'm sure there are others.

http://home.grics.net/~weir/Old_SAWS_Restored.html


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

*WELCOME TO THE FORUM*

Making a selection of hand tools may depend on the project. If you're looking for collectible old tools, you should know what to look for. If you are just shopping for used tools, there are a few you should keep in mind.

I would first make a tool box.

Hand saws will be a basic need. Having a good rip saw and a crosscut saw will take care of most of your needs.

As for other saws, a tenon saw, coping saw, a back saw, and a hack saw. You might even consider a keyhole saw.

A standard wood miter box.

Tape measure.

Framing square

Combination square.

Protractor.

Compass.

Metal straightedge, like a 6' yardstick.

Hand drills are invaluable. The eggbeater type (handwheel drill).

Drill bits (various sizes).

Countersink bits.

A hand brace.

A set of bench chisels ¼"-¾".

A claw hammer.

Set of nail sets (3 sizes).

A handplane...for starters a block plane might serve you.

A set of screwdrivers, both phillips and slotted.

Screwdriver handle with hex magnetic end to accept bits. 

A slipjoint pliers.

Clamps...and this is where you can go crazy. For starters consider spring clamps (2"), "C" clamps, pipe clamps 3' to 6'.

Mill files and rasps.

Bubble level.

Snap line.

I know I forgot something.












 





.
.


----------

